# Winter On The Clinton



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Got out yesterday and jumped a few spots over large stretch of the Clinton. Went 1-2 on Steel and started to get into Suckers already..

Was using a 1\4 oz Jig ( Orange ) with 3" White Gulp the whole way through. Farther down stream I swore I had a Walleye for a minute. Seen a flash of gold and then fish off. Oh well. I'll give it another go today after work. See ya....



Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow very nice Adam good to see you gettin out and fishing, also glad to see the suckers they're pretty fun to go for after a slow day of steelhead fishing. Thanks for the report


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Nice beard! Good catch...


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Today.......Hot N Tots




























Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow pike, very nice man, been putting in work i see. Good luck man hope to see more soon. Nice fish too btw


----------



## Hunter654 (Jan 27, 2016)

What section of the river are you fishing? Went to the mount clemens dam but only two hits no takers :/ wanna try all this weekend though first time river fishing in January


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Yates down to Clinton township has many fishable sections. Use your overhead map to find access, there a ton of parks to choice from.


----------



## Hunter654 (Jan 27, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Yates down to Clinton township has many fishable sections. Use your overhead map to find access, there a ton of parks to choice from.


Appreciate it man hopefully good weekend


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Hot n tots, wiggle warts, spawn bags, and wax worms are some choice baits...


----------



## Hunter654 (Jan 27, 2016)

nighttime said:


> Hot n tots, wiggle warts, spawn bags, and wax worms are some choice baits...


Then just use a float and let it travel downriver?


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Been loving the warts lately.


----------



## Hunter654 (Jan 27, 2016)

Maybe hit up Yates tommorow throw warts and hot n tots maybe jigs be nice just to hook something.


----------



## Pikewhisperer (Sep 9, 2011)

Couple Walleye already being hooked the past couple days. I've been jigging a lot lately. Switching it up and going Pike fishing with some Softies tomorrow

Sent From The Halls Of Crom


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Went to one of my quick access spots early this morning. No steelhead just saw a few carp or suckers spawning, couldn't tell the difference from where I was standing. But it sure is a nice morning, very peaceful. Good luck if anyone goes out today.


----------



## Michiganderoutdoors (Jan 29, 2016)

Thinking about heading to yates tomorrow, any reports?


----------



## Syndicate (Jul 15, 2014)

Eric Cholewa said:


> Thinking about heading to yates tomorrow, any reports?


Suckers and steelhead all over the place big and small presentations are both producing for steelhead.


----------



## joe hewitt (Jan 31, 2016)

Syndicate said:


> Suckers and steelhead all over the place big and small presentations are both producing for steelhead.


Is the Clinton wadeable or bank fishing only? Any help would be great I'm new to the area. Usually fish the Muskegon. Do fish yarn much?


----------



## Michiganderoutdoors (Jan 29, 2016)

joe hewitt said:


> Is the Clinton wadeable or bank fishing only? Any help would be great I'm new to the area. Usually fish the Muskegon. Do fish yarn much?


wadeable, Never fish yarn, Beads, flies, waxies and spawn.


----------

